# Solved: Local Area Connection Network not connected... wha-wha-wha-?!



## SilasTrue (Sep 4, 2006)

"Local Area Connection Network not connected" is the annoying little bubble that pops up on my screen everytime I turn on my computer. And sadly, it stays there. I recently moved to a new apartment, my internet connection was fine when I arrived. One week later, and I'm screwed up the wazoo. The facts are as follows:

1. I've been living in a community that receives free internet service courtesy of Pavlov (whatever that might be- However, anything named after such a sadistic dork, I should probably be wary of, right?). In my first apartment here, I had issues registering w/ the service as, for some reason, my computer refused to accept the connection initially. I called local maintenance and a smart young lady w/ the computer center arrived, worked her voodoo, and left me w/ internet. It was good.

2. When I moved, I simply moved from one building to another in the communtiy.

3. After I moved, my internet worked fine for a week and a half. In that time, there were two large storms. One noticeably knocked out power, but not to my room. The other occured the day before....

4. I discovered this annoying little message of disconnection and called Pavlov Tech support.

5. They walked me through an entire process of checking my IP address and renewing my connection and everything. --Didn't work, if you couldn't tell. They promised to send out a technician who was to arrive in three business days. I'm still waiting over a week later.

6. I called the local maintenance people w/in the community. They brought in a technician who changed out the hub in the room, poked around on my computer, and then told me I needed to buy a new ethercard due to the storm frying it. (I had the sneaking suspicion he hadn't a clue what he was talking about because he kept asking me about lights blinking on the back of my computer- The back of my computer has never HAD lights) Not only that, my computer wasn't even ON during the storm AND it has a surge protector.

7. I came here, looking for answers, found many, none are the right one. I've tried disabling the connection (it just disables the connection). I've tried deleting the connection (it won't let me do that). I've tried running all my virus detection programs and it tells me I'm clean (oh happy day), but still no connection.

8. I'm at the end of my rope: What the heezy is going on here? Is that crackpot actually right about a new ethercard or is it something I should be able to fix? Please, a little guidance if you will.

Btw:
ipconfig /all = ....Media disconnected

-The community's due to go wireless soon, but upon receiving the error, they stated that hadn't yet set up anything in relation to the network

Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When the tech folks visited, did they check that they could get a connection with another PC? And using your ethernet cable? If not, there could be a problem with either of those, and you should check. If you could cross-check equipment with somebody else in your complex, that would be good.

Assuming you isolate the problem to your PC, or just want to start there ...

When you connect the ethernet cable to your PC, there should be a LED indicating a connection. No LED means bad cable, bad ethernet card, or bad something on the other end of the cable. If you don't often climb behind your computer when it is on, you may have never noticed this LED. 

Make sure you have the driver for your ethernet adapter (either on a "driver CD" you got w. the computer or download from the internet) and then go into Device Manager and uninstall it. Restart the computer and reinstall the adapter. Make sure Device Manager shows the adapter as "working OK." Attach the cable if it's not already attached. Go into Network Connections and make sure the connection is there and 'enabled.' You should have your internet access.

If not, and you've eliminated the other two possible problems, buy a new ethernet card.

P.S.- some kind of surge through the ethernet network could have scrambled or fried your card; your surge protector is guarding a different door. Or the card could have just failed--they do that from time to time.


----------



## SilasTrue (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm assuming you would be referring to the CD that came w/ the computer, correct? And, pardon my lack of tech-savy, but what is an LED and if those are the lights of which this fella was trying to convince me that there were, ummm.... no- there is no place on the back of my beloved tower for lights.


----------



## GrandpaCarl (May 16, 2006)

LED stands for Light Emitting Diode. There are typically 2 or 3 LEDs right next to the CAT-5 (RJ-45) connector of the NIC (Network Interface Card) One LED indicated there is power on the other end, one indicates there is data activity on the line, and a 3rd one may indicate whether data rate is 10MHz or 100MHz.

Does this help?


----------



## SilasTrue (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe- I now realize that why my tower does not have lights on the back, it's always had one bright green one on the inside (which can be seen through vents). THAT light still works, if that means anything.... :s


----------



## majj (Jul 25, 2007)

Please visit the following page for an explanation of the problem and a possible solution

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/WinSockFix.shtml


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry *majj*, but this is bad advice for anyone running XP-SP2, that is an incorrect fix for that version.

Since this happened after a lightning storm, it's quite likely that the tech that suggested the new NIC is right.

Let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

